# Teletrend?



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We were recently given a pile of heat press transfers and paper that says "Teletrend" on them. Haven't been able to find out much about the stuff.... what I'm really curious about is 3 different types of paper that were in the pile. One set is 8x10 with a slight greenish tint. The second set is 8x10 and 11x17 with absolutely no markings. The 3rd set is also 8x10 and 11x17 and it has a series of dots and dashs on the back and they appear to be gray in color.

Since everything else that was in this lot is also marked Teletrends, I'm guessing maybe they offered some type of transfer paper? I'm really just trying to determine if it's for cotton or dye-sub. I will probably try printing both type of inks on each set of paper and see what happens.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

tfalk said:


> We were recently given a pile of heat press transfers and paper that says "Teletrend" on them. Haven't been able to find out much about the stuff.... what I'm really curious about is 3 different types of paper that were in the pile. One set is 8x10 with a slight greenish tint. The second set is 8x10 and 11x17 with absolutely no markings. The 3rd set is also 8x10 and 11x17 and it has a series of dots and dashs on the back and they appear to be gray in color.
> 
> Since everything else that was in this lot is also marked Teletrends, I'm guessing maybe they offered some type of transfer paper? I'm really just trying to determine if it's for cotton or dye-sub. I will probably try printing both type of inks on each set of paper and see what happens.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


I use to by Teletrend stock transfer but I can't find the brand anymore also. The company used to be located in Ohio. I believe the owner was related to either Airwaves Inc. or the original owners of ArtBrands. The company may have gone out of business or sold it and brand name has changed. The company made really good wildlife puff transfers.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Luis... I got a bin full of dog transfers as well, I need to go through them and see what's there.


----------



## naptown T (Dec 10, 2009)

tfalk said:


> Thanks for the info Luis... I got a bin full of dog transfers as well, I need to go through them and see what's there.


Hi- I used to work for Teletrend in the 1980s. They are out of business now. If you have transfers from them, they are OLD. If they still are usable, that's great. Teletrend specialized in wildlife and pets designs. They also had lines that included cars, cartoons, etc. Their process used a hot split ink: for best results, the paper should be pulled away from the garment immediately after ironing on, while still hot. I think the transfer temperature was 375 degrees. I don't know the pressure. The unique thing about that ink was the colors actually melted together and blended when ironed on. The ink "split", leaving some of it on the transfer paper. This gave it a soft hand, which was its primary appeal, because it didn't feel like a patch of plastic on your chest. But because the ink split, it didn't look too good on dark or strong colored garments. Teletrend also had a line called "Teksure", which used puff inks. Some of them did work on darks.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Teletrend has been out of business for about for about 9 or 10 years. We were their distributor. They had a very good selling line but had many application problems. Don't be disappointed if you have problems applying some of the designs.


----------



## alaskanime (Dec 30, 2019)

naptown T said:


> Hi- I used to work for Teletrend in the 1980s. They are out of business now. If you have transfers from them, they are OLD. If they still are usable, that's great. Teletrend specialized in wildlife and pets designs. They also had lines that included cars, cartoons, etc. Their process used a hot split ink: for best results, the paper should be pulled away from the garment immediately after ironing on, while still hot. I think the transfer temperature was 375 degrees. I don't know the pressure. The unique thing about that ink was the colors actually melted together and blended when ironed on. The ink "split", leaving some of it on the transfer paper. This gave it a soft hand, which was its primary appeal, because it didn't feel like a patch of plastic on your chest. But because the ink split, it didn't look too good on dark or strong colored garments. Teletrend also had a line called "Teksure", which used puff inks. Some of them did work on darks.


This is a long-shot, I don't even know if you still post here, but I was wondering if you had any pictures of some of the old transfers? I'm looking specifically for a dragon transfer that was designed by Stuart H. Levine for Teletrend II back in the 80's. Thank you in advance.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have a 1998 Teletrend catalog. If you have the transfer number we can send you a photo. Please email us at [email protected]


----------



## alaskanime (Dec 30, 2019)

proworlded said:


> We have a 1998 Teletrend catalog. If you have the transfer number we can send you a photo. Please email us at [email protected]


Thank you so much! I have sent an email with more information to the address. Happy new year!


----------

